# Section 75 of the Consumer Credit Act 1974 ??



## craig79 (Apr 17, 2008)

If I were to pay for something with my credit card
and then subsequently clear all my debt off but I do not receive
my goods is the card company still obligated to help me reclaim my
money back under this "Section 75 of the Consumer Credit Act 1974" ?
Am planning on phoning Capital One this afternoon to check just thought
I would try and get a little heads up before I wade in :thumb:
Thanks everyone,
Craig.


----------



## DON 41D (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi Craig,

I used to work for Consumer Direct, and you are right, the credit card company still have joint liability even if you have cleared the balance off your card. Remember though, they are only liable if the amount is over £100. One other useful tip, you don't have to pay the full amount on your credit card for them to be jointly liable for the full amount, if you buy a car for £5000, and pay a £500 deposit by credit card, the credit card company are jointly liable for the full amount of £5000 if anything goes wrong.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

craig79 said:


> If I were to pay for something with my credit card
> and then subsequently clear all my debt off but I do not receive
> my goods is the card company still obligated to help me reclaim my
> money back under this "Section 75 of the Consumer Credit Act 1974" ?
> ...


Not sure, but, have fun with Capital One. I've found they are about as much help/use as a chocolate teapot.


----------



## craig79 (Apr 17, 2008)

DON 41D said:


> Hi Craig,
> 
> I used to work for Consumer Direct, and you are right, the credit card company still have joint liability even if you have cleared the balance off your card. Remember though, they are only liable if the amount is over £100. One other useful tip, you don't have to pay the full amount on your credit card for them to be jointly liable for the full amount, if you buy a car for £5000, and pay a £500 deposit by credit card, the credit card company are jointly liable for the full amount of £5000 if anything goes wrong.


Thanks very much Don :thumb: The only hickup I can think of though
is that I asked them to close the account. I haven't received anything
in writing yet to confirm wether this has been done . Do you happen to know how I should ask for this assistance ? I thought something like "I'm looking to regain funds for an undelivered item" ?
I knew about the £100 limit (the pram was £370), but didn't know about 
the proportion thing :thumb:
Craig.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

craig79 said:


> The only hickup I can think of though
> is that I asked them to close the account. I haven't received anything
> in writing yet to confirm wether this has been done.


You won't, because they've not closed it.

Contact them again and nag them.

Capital One are fecking useless when it comes to customer service...


----------



## craig79 (Apr 17, 2008)

You are spot on mate, phoned them at lunch break
there. After explaining my predicament they proceeded to tell me
that the account is still active. I pretty much had to just ask them
to put a hold on any procedure they have against my account until
my problem is resolved. They are sending out a 'dispute' letter
in the next couple of days so I can fill in the blanks but at the end of the day
I really didn't expect any help at all so somethings better than nothing.
Craig.


----------



## EvoNick (Feb 24, 2009)

I don't think you are covered if you pay through an intermediary such as worldpay or google


----------



## craig79 (Apr 17, 2008)

Quick update; contacted the brand's office (silvercross)
and was helped by a diamond of a lady called Pillipa.
She contacted Two Left Feet and instructed them to 
phone me direct. Long story short, have the pram at the house as
we speak - result :thumb:. It pays to be persistant, thanks for all the 
advice and comments folks.
Craig.


----------

